# Here we go!



## jpfrog (Apr 18, 2022)

I am incredibly nervous today- I just bought a lathe this morning!  I have wanted an old South Bend since I started going to my gunsmith 15 years ago or so, as that is what he uses and his work is impeccable (yes, great work can be achieved on just about anything if the operator is great).  However, in recent years as I've gotten closer to actually putting something in my garage, I've been leaning toward new models from either Taiwan or China out of fear of having to sink a ton of money and time into fixing up an old SB.  Those, however, have sky-rocketed in price in the last couple of years....

Well, today I found an old South Bend heavy 10, across the country, that is very similar to the model at my smith's (he has a CL187RB, and this is a CL0187RB).  It appears to be in pretty good shape, and was at a price I am comfortable with considering the attachments/tools that come with it and it's apparent condition, and is much less than a new lathe from overseas with none of the extra tooling/attachments.  So, now I wait for my check to travel across the country to be cashed, and the lathe to be shipped.  NERVOUS!


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Apr 18, 2022)

Congratulations, on the new lathe.  South Bends, in my opinion, are well worth the money and any trouble to put them in good repair, They have "Good Bones".  I will take old iron over some new machines anytime.  All the tooling that goes with it will be well worth the investment. Enjoy!

Richard


----------



## benmychree (Apr 18, 2022)

Without pics it does not exist ---


----------



## jpfrog (Apr 18, 2022)

benmychree said:


> Without pics it does not exist ---


Ha!  Technically, it doesn't exist, yet.  It probably won't get here for another couple of weeks.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 18, 2022)

jpfrog said:


> Ha!  Technically, it doesn't exist, yet.  It probably won't get here for another couple of weeks.


We will expect pics when that happens ---


----------



## jpfrog (Apr 18, 2022)

benmychree said:


> We will expect pics when that happens ---


Will do! In the meantime, your location out in St. Helena has made me think I should open a bottle from a vineyard out there instead of popping the cork on a bourbon I was planning on having while I get dinner ready for the family.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 18, 2022)

Come 5:00, I will be having the bourbon, then some wine with dinner!  The view out our front door is mostly all vineyard, and my business catered to wineries, I retired about 10 years ago and sold the business.  The buyer did not want all the machinery so I had to bring it home (poor me).


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 18, 2022)

Congrats and welcome to the South Bend family!


----------



## jpfrog (May 2, 2022)

Well, the SB arrived this afternoon.  I need to get an engine hoist to get the thing off the pallet, and I have some leveling pads for it once it's in its final position.  I also need to get power into the garage for it- I have the RPC already but I don't have the circuit set up yet.  So cranking this thing up will have to wait until all of that is completed.  Still, though, I am one excited guy!


----------



## DavidR8 (May 2, 2022)

That's awesome. Looks really clean!


----------



## RVbeemer (May 28, 2022)

Nice find!


----------



## dirty tools (May 28, 2022)

Nice looking machine 
if you need parts for them try 
latheman2@aol.com
i just ordered parts for my 1916 South Bend from them


----------



## benmychree (May 28, 2022)

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## Just for fun (May 28, 2022)

Congratulations,  looks really clean.


----------



## jpfrog (Jun 7, 2022)

Help!  I just got the electrician out here this week to redo some power in my house for other things, and took the opportunity to have him run all I need out to the garage and install the RPC for me.  The problem is that it appears the plug has been cut from the lathe! I didn't realize this until now, and he's ready to do the install.  I don't have any manuals for this thing to grab a wiring schematic, though it appears to be wired through an Allen Bradley box.  Does anyone know what I need to proceed here?  He's asking for a diagram or schematic to know what parts he needs to use to connect the power, but I have no idea where to start.  I plan to call the place I got the lathe from tomorrow when they're open, but since I took delivery of it so long ago, I'm sure I don't have much hope of accomplishing anything there.

There's also a "On/Off" switch on the A-B box that looks to take a key.  I don't have that key anywhere in the box of accessories that came with the lathe.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## JBTEK (Jun 7, 2022)

They probably had it hard wired into a box. Does that cord come out of the A-B box? You might open that A-B box as it may have wiring diagrams on the inside of the cover. That could help the electrician figure out what needs to be done.


----------



## jpfrog (Jun 7, 2022)

I got the box open- looks like the wires will need to be pulled, and a new set used to construct a new cord/plug to run to my outlets.  There was a diagram on the inside.  I sent him these photos- hoping it's not too much of a job to recreate a plug/cord, but we'll see what he says.  I know, some folks are probably thinking that now is a perfect opportunity to run a VFD, but I want to run multiple units and don't want to install multiple VFDs, so RPC is the way I decided to go for it.  Not the start I was hoping for, but with any luck I'll have this thing powered soon so I can see how much more of a project I have to get it operational, lol.

I'm still not sure what to do about that on/off key switch.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 7, 2022)

It should be obvious to any competent electrician, that L!,L2, and L3 would connect to the output of the phase converter, along with a ground wire attached to the housing ground terminal; The keyed switch appears to be in the on position, I assume that it would be connected to the control circuit of the magnetic starter, if it is not in the on position, the switch likely could be simply jumped.


----------



## extropic (Jun 7, 2022)

@jpfrog

You're in a major city, right? I would remove the key switch cover (label the wires and take pictures so you can re-install) and take it to an Allen-Bradley distributor and ask if they can get you a key (if you want a key switch) or a compatible non-key replacement. A good locksmith can make you a key.

It worries me that your Electrician didn't know how to connect it. Did he take the cover off larger A-B box? If not, he doesn't want the work. Get a new Electrician. YMMV.


----------



## G2 (Jun 11, 2022)

Congrats on the new lathe...
Ok, As an Industrial Electrician, this is easy and straight forward. If your sparky is confused...Get a new sparky!!!


----------



## jpfrog (Jul 6, 2022)

My electrician wasn't confused- I was, haha.  I was trying to find diagrams, etc. to send him before he came over and put eyes on it.  Turns out, once he opened it up and took a look, he was good to go and now my machine is functional!  He made a new plug for me so it doesn't have to be direct wired into the box in case I want to move it later.  I hope I never have to move it, though- this thing is heavy!  Next step- I need to rent an engine hoist to lift it off of the pallet it was shipped on...I have some heavy duty feet I will install to keep it planted on the floor and minimize vibration once I get it up off the pallet.  I have a friend who has generously volunteered to come help me get it level and check that the setup is ready to go (he has the same model lathe in his shop).

Now I'm working on getting some dial indicators and tool holders so I can start tinkering once I get the lathe into its final resting place and ready to go.


----------

